# MJR log



## MJR (Nov 6, 2019)

used to have a log. Going to try to get this started and keep it going. 

11/5 
short on time about 35 min in tha gym total. Single at 550 for bench at top set. followed by quick set of pull-ups and had to get back to work. Second bench day later this week.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 6, 2019)

"hey tom what'd ya do for lunch?"
"ah nothin bill just went and hit 550 for a single"


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 6, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> "hey tom what'd ya do for lunch?"
> "ah nothin bill just went and hit 550 for a single"



Gibs, tried to rep you on that comment.  Wouldn't let me.  Guess I been blowing ya too frequently.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 6, 2019)

good lift!  good luck on the log too! i suck at logging and never update it...


----------



## The Tater (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice job!
10char


----------



## MJR (Nov 7, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> "hey tom what'd ya do for lunch?"
> "ah nothin bill just went and hit 550 for a single"


 After work. Was on call had to run out to do a job.


----------



## MJR (Nov 7, 2019)

bigdog said:


> good lift!  good luck on the log too! i suck at logging and never update it...



Yeah I do the same. Going to try to be diligent. But we shall see how long that lasts.


----------



## MJR (Nov 8, 2019)

11/7
bench
135x8x2 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 paused 455x5 pauses 
rack pull below knee 
315x3 405x1 495x1 585x1 700x1 800x1 875 miss
Chest support t bar row sets of 6 up to 6 plates 
one set pull-ups with one plate x5


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 8, 2019)

MJR said:


> 11/7
> bench
> 135x8x2 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 paused 455x5 pauses
> rack pull below knee
> ...



Holy fukk MJR, thats some weight...good job brotha!!!


----------



## MJR (Nov 13, 2019)

11/12 
buffalo bar squat 
145x3 235x3 325x3 415x3 505x3 595x1 645x2 
SSB good mornings 155x5 245x5 335x3 425x2 475x2


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Strong lifts man. Competing anytime in the future? Comps in the past?


----------



## MJR (Nov 20, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Strong lifts man. Competing anytime in the future? Comps in the past?




hopefully after the holidays. But honestly probably not until the end of March.


----------



## MJR (Nov 20, 2019)

11/18 been almost a week and I felt like shit from work and being sick but had to do something. 
pulls 315x3 405x3 495x1 605x1 705x1 675x3
weighted pull-ups 45lbs 5, 4, 4
overhead seated with mini bands 
barx5 135x5 185x3 225x3 275x3 315x2 365x1
incline bb 135x5 185x5 225x5 275x2 315x2 365x2 405x2 455x1 500x1


----------



## snake (Nov 20, 2019)

MJR said:


> 11/18 been almost a week and I felt like shit from work and being sick but had to do something.
> pulls 315x3 405x3 495x1 605x1 705x1 675x3


From the heart; I love this my man. This is about everything I say not to do and you're killing it. The proof is in the pudding. Everyone should take note how there's not one right way to get big and move some serious weight. Keep it up and looking forward to your meet.


----------



## Raider (Nov 20, 2019)

Some big numbersMJR, impressive!! Keep it up!!


----------



## MJR (Nov 20, 2019)

snake said:


> From the heart; I love this my man. This is about everything I say not to do and you're killing it. The proof is in the pudding. Everyone should take note how there's not one right way to get big and move some serious weight. Keep it up and looking forward to your meet.



not a normal training day. Won’t be back until Thursday so threw in some pressing just to feel better about my time in the gym the last week or two.


----------



## MJR (Nov 22, 2019)

11/20
flat bench 135x8, 8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 shoulder saver red 405x12,12 pauses 
trap bar dead high thick handles 240x3 330x2 420x2 510x2 600x1 690x2 780x2 830x2 
pullips bw 5, 8, 8


----------



## Raider (Nov 22, 2019)

MJR said:


> 11/7
> bench
> 135x8x2 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 paused 455x5 pauses
> rack pull below knee
> ...


Those are some huge numbers mar, nice work!!


----------



## MJR (Nov 26, 2019)

11/25 
straight bad squat 150x5 240x5 330x3 420x2 510x2 600x2 
floor press 135x8 185x8 225x8 275x2 315x2 365x2 405x2 455x1 500x1 550x1


----------



## MJR (Dec 3, 2019)

12/2
pulls 315x3 405x3 495x2 605x1 705x1 800 miss 700x3 
pull-ups bw 8, 8, 6, 5
Reverse hyper 3 plates 3x10


----------



## MJR (Dec 4, 2019)

12/3
flat 135x8, 8, 185x8, 225x8, 275x8, 315x2 365x2 405x2 455x2 500x4 
incline 225x5 275x5 315x3 365x3 405x3 455x2 500x1 wanted a double but tweaked something in my forearm and scared the shit out of myself


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2019)

Have you been on the platform? If so can you provide details? 

This is really impressive stuff.


----------



## MJR (Dec 8, 2019)

Jin said:


> Have you been on the platform? If so can you provide details?
> 
> This is really impressive stuff.



have not done full power in about 5 years. Full power best is 710/480/740 push pull best is 550/750 went 500/760 or 780 prior I don’t remember. Just trying to get it all together and do something decent this fall.


----------



## MJR (Dec 8, 2019)

12/7  switching to morning training... not looking forward to it tho
flat 135x8, 8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x13, 10 
t bar row 4plates x5 5plate x5 6x5 7x5 8x5
bw pull-ups 8,8,7
ssb JM press 155x8 245x8 335x5 425x5


----------



## Jin (Dec 8, 2019)

MJR said:


> 12/7  switching to morning training... not looking forward to it tho
> flat 135x8, 8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x13, 10
> t bar row 4plates x5 5plate x5 6x5 7x5 8x5
> bw pull-ups 8,8,7
> ssb JM press 155x8 245x8 335x5 425x5



Hmmm. I can squat 405 for 13......

You’ll represent yourself well on the platform. Keep up the strong work. Thanks for the log.


----------



## MJR (Dec 11, 2019)

12/10
squat strait bar 150x2x4 240x3 330x3 420x2 510x1 600x1 650x1 tweaked my back here so shut it down 
pull-ups bw x5 one plate x5 bw x5 one plate x4 
reverse hyper 4 plates 3x10


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2019)

MJR said:


> 12/10
> squat strait bar 150x2x4 240x3 330x3 420x2 510x1 600x1 650x1 tweaked my back here so shut it down



That really sucks. Most times the answer is "It's fuukin heavy weight" but any idea what caused the injury? Tweaks are minor setback so if had to be something, I'm glad it was only a tweak. Tomorrow out of bed usually tells the full story. Hope you heal it up quick.


----------



## MJR (Dec 12, 2019)

snake said:


> That really sucks. Most times the answer is "It's fuukin heavy weight" but any idea what caused the injury? Tweaks are minor setback so if had to be something, I'm glad it was only a tweak. Tomorrow out of bed usually tells the full story. Hope you heal it up quick.



In the past it was my tailbone and L5 pinching a nerve. That I believe was fixed after some time with a chiropractor. This felt different. Like some grinding. Next morning was no pain just a little more tight than usual. Tried to do some bb rows and it was off so stepped back from that and just did pull-ups.


----------



## MJR (Dec 12, 2019)

12/12
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x2 455x2 500x4,3,2
pull ups BW 5x5


----------



## MJR (Dec 16, 2019)

12/15 
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x7 495x4 
JM press with SSB 245x5 335x5 425x7
pulluls 8, 8, 7


----------



## MJR (Dec 16, 2019)

12/16
deads 315x3 405x3 495x1 605x1 700x1 all of these felt horrible in the same spot I tweaked something squatting last week so I moved to 
SLD 405x2 495x2 605x2 700x1 
pull-ups 2x5 joints felt like shit


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

MJR said:


> 12/16
> deads 315x3 405x3 495x1 605x1 700x1 all of these felt horrible in the same spot I tweaked something squatting last week so I moved to
> SLD 405x2 495x2 605x2 700x1
> pull-ups 2x5 joints felt like shit



Dont push that injury. Especially at those weights. Stay healthy bro.

what weight have you been /will you be on the platform?


----------



## Raider (Dec 16, 2019)

Jesus MJR, seen ya around the board , but didn’t realize how strong you are! Strong dude, impressive numbers. Best of luck. Hope that back is nothing bad!


----------



## MJR (Dec 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> Dont push that injury. Especially at those weights. Stay healthy bro.
> 
> what weight have you been /will you be on the platform?




275 and 308 in the past. Sitting around 320 currently. I absolutely hate cutting. Hopefully I can cut out some sugar and drop down to 308 pretty easily. My diet is shit so it shouldn’t be hard.


----------



## MJR (Dec 19, 2019)

12/17
flat 135x2sets x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x2 475 5x5 
pull-ups 5bw 6with one plate and 8bw


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 19, 2019)

Wtf is going on in here!?! Look at these ****in numbers!


----------



## MJR (Dec 27, 2019)

12/23
ssb squat 155x5, 5 245x4 335x4 425x3 525x0 felt my back aggravated and cut it there 
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x2 315x2 365x2 405x2 455x6 
pullips 8, 7, 7

12/27
SLD back still irritated worked up to 605x1  
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 325x2 365x2 405x15 
pull ups BW x14, 8, 7
jm press SSB 155x5 245x5 335x5 425x8


----------



## The Tater (Dec 27, 2019)

Impressive work! I’m following along


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2019)

MJR is 320 and can do more pull-ups than you.


----------



## MJR (Jan 3, 2020)

12/30 belt squat pit shark 2 plates x8 4x8 6x8 8x8 10x6 
awards ohp 135x2x8 185x5 225x5 275x2 315x2 365x1 405x1 

1/1 
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 316x2 365x2 405x2 495x1 525x1 555x1 500x3 
pull-ups one plate x7 BWx13
Football bar worked up to 4plates x3 

1/3 
pit shark 2plates x8 4x8 6x8 8x8 10x8
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x15 
pull-ups BW 2x10
ssb JM press 245x5 335x5 425x5 500x3


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 3, 2020)

MJR said:


> 12/30 belt squat pit shark 2 plates x8 4x8 6x8 8x8 10x6
> awards ohp 135x2x8 185x5 225x5 275x2 315x2 365x1 405x1
> 
> 1/1
> ...



damn MJR you’re a beast. Keep it up and keep us motivated!


----------



## MJR (Jan 6, 2020)

1/6
tried to pull. Back still feels off. Worked up to 495 for a Double and cut it there 
pit shark 6plates x8 8x8 10x8
reverse hypers 3plates 2x15
wide grip pull-up 3x5 
seated OHP 135x2x8 185x5 225x5 275x2 315x2 365x3


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 7, 2020)

Damn good work MJR!


----------



## MJR (Jan 10, 2020)

1/8
flat axel bar 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x10x2 60 second test 
pullips 45lbs x7 BWx13
db row 150x2x10

1/10
pitshark 3plates x8 5x8 7x8 9x8 11&5s x5
reverse hyper 3plates 2x20
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x2 405x14 w shoulder saver pad 
Supersets pullups 10,8,8 band tricep pressdowns 3x25


----------



## MJR (Jan 14, 2020)

1/13
pulls 225x8 315x3 405x3 495x1 605x1 705x1 765x1 675x3 back felt better. But missing the work was obvious. My lockouts where slow and tough 
farmers carry - not sure about the weight started with a plate on each end of the handles and added one each carry. Worked up to 3plates per side. If that makes any sense? 
reverse hypers 4plates 3x10


----------



## MJR (Jan 17, 2020)

1/15 
buffalo bar flat 145x2x8 195x8 235x8 285x8 325x8 375x5 415x5 465x5 505x5 
pull-ups 45lbs x7 BW 2x8 
Seated OHP 
135x8 185x5 225x5 275x5 315x5 365x2 405x2 

1/17
ssb front squat 
155x3 245x3 335x3 pain in knee and cut it here
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x18 
pull-ups 2x10 
reverse hyper 3plates  2x15 
JM press SSB 155x8 245x8 335x8 415x8


----------



## MJR (Jan 29, 2020)

1/26
deads 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 495x1 605x1 700x1 765x2 missed 3rd at lockout 
reverse hypers 4plates 2x20 
chest support bb row 135x6 225x6 315x6

1/28
flat buffalo bar 145x2x8 195x8 235x8 285x8 325x8 375x2 415x2x20 60 second rest 
pull-ups 3x5 @45lbs 3x5 bw 
seated ohp 135x5 185x5 225x3 275x3 315x3 365x3 405x2
straight arm pull down 6x6 
pressdowns 6x6


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 29, 2020)

crazy strong man, be awesome if you shot some video of these lifts!


----------



## MJR (Feb 4, 2020)

1/31
squat SSB 155x5 245x3 335x3 425x3 backed off here back was making me be a pussy 
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 425x1 465x1 485x1 505x1 525x1 540x1 475x5 315x20
db front raise 3x12 
pressdowns 6x6
straight arm pulldown6x6 
sb curls 6x6 

2/3
Pulls 225x3 315x3 405x3 495x2 605x2 700x4 
pullups 3x8 BW 
reverse hypers 3x15 3plates


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 4, 2020)

I might have to take some notes and try out some of your workouts. Of course mine will be about half the weight you’re doing if not less. Keep it up big man!


----------



## MJR (Feb 5, 2020)

2/5
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x2 455x2 596x2 560x1 495x3
straight arm pull down 6x6
db curls 4x6 
seated OHO 135x5 185x5 225x5 275x5 315x3 365x5


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 6, 2020)

Serious weight bro


----------



## MJR (Feb 7, 2020)

2/7
squat 155x4 245x3 335x3 425x2 515x2
ssb one and a quarter squats 
245x3 335x3 425x3
split squat 60s 3x6
reverse hypers 4plates 2x15
Flat bench 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x12


----------



## tinymk (Feb 7, 2020)

Get healed up brother. Great numbers.


----------



## MJR (Feb 10, 2020)

2/10
deads 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 495x2 605x7x1
bb row 225x5 315x5 405x5 495x5
reverse hypers 3plates 3x15


----------



## MJR (Feb 19, 2020)

2/12 bench worked up to 560x1 some accessory stuff 

2/14 
squat 155x5 155x4 245x4 335x3 425x3 515x2 605x1 695x1 
1&1/4 squat SSB bar 245x3 335x3 425x3 
split squats 60s 2x8 1x5
reverse hypers 4plates 4x10
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x14

2/17
floor press 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x2 315x2 365x2 405x2 455x2 500x1 550x1 
pull-ups 3x8


2/19
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x3 365x3 405x10x3 60 second test 
pull-ups 5x8
pressdowns stack 5x30


----------



## MJR (Mar 15, 2020)

Jacked up me knee and now my thumbs. Still training. Might take a few weeks off but not sure yet


----------



## MJR (Mar 17, 2020)

3/16
Incline dB worked up to 150’s x15, 17
pullups BW 3x8
reverse hyper 3 plates 2x15


----------



## MJR (Mar 20, 2020)

3/19
box squat safety bar 
155x4 245x4 335x4 425x4 515x4 
cabered bar GM
175x4 265x4 355x4 445x4 
pull-ups BW 3x10
reverse hypers 
3 plates 20,10
mcgill big 3


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 20, 2020)

MJR said:


> 3/19
> box squat safety bar
> 155x4 245x4 335x4 425x4 515x4
> cabered bar GM
> ...



How long have you been doing the Mcgill big 3?


----------



## MJR (Mar 23, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> How long have you been doing the Mcgill big 3?



just added it to end of workouts last week. Tend to have low back issues so figured it couldn’t hurt. Use reverse hypers often but adding this as well.


----------



## MJR (Mar 26, 2020)

3/23
fat bar floor press 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 455x3 495x3
pullups BW 3x8
t bar row 
3plates x5 4x5 5x5 6x5
McGill big 3

3/25
Seated OHP 
135x5 185x5 225x5 275x5 315x5 365x4
Pull-ups bw 4x8
pressdowns stack 5x20
McGill big 3


----------



## MJR (Mar 27, 2020)

3/27 tired very ****ing tired 
buffalo bar squat 
145x4 235x4 325x3 415x3 505x3
good morning buffalo bar
235x3 285x3 335x3
pullup 3x5
reverse hyper 
3 plates 2x15
McGill  big 3


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 3, 2020)

Good to see ya still tossing steel...


----------



## MJR (Jul 28, 2020)

Took a little time off but have been back at it since May 1. Doing some step loading / linear periodzation going well. Fifured it would help get me back into shape a little easier.


----------



## MJR (Aug 6, 2020)

8/5
pulldowns 4x10
flat worked up to 455x2x8 all 8s on warmups
pullups 3x5
pressdowns 5x40


----------



## PZT (Aug 7, 2020)

super strong


----------



## MJR (Aug 12, 2020)

8/10 
pulldowns - stack 4x10
Squat worked up to 515x5 straight bar 
single leg press 4plates x 8 (top set)
reverse hyper 3 plates 2x15
pullups 4x5 BW


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 12, 2020)

Good to see you back logging.  It's inspiring.


----------



## MJR (Aug 12, 2020)

8/12 
pulldowns 4x10 stack
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 460x2x7 460 red pad x6
pullups 7, 7, 6 BW 
press downs stack 4x50


----------



## MJR (Nov 4, 2020)

Clanging and banging
back to 585 for bench
squat low 7s and deadlift 765. Added a belt this week to squat to try to start pushing some numbers again &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;*♂️


----------



## MJR (Nov 10, 2020)

11/9 
pulleowns 4x12 top set stack 
speed squat 405 9x2 90 sec rest
Single leg press 5plafes x7
pullups 8, 7, 7 
cable row 10, 10, 15 stack


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 10, 2020)

Glad to see you're still strong as fuk...


----------



## MJR (Nov 11, 2020)

11/11
pulldowns top set stack x15
floor press top set 405 plus 135 chain x4
pullups close grip 3x5 
Cable row stack 3x10
preasdowns stack 7x30


----------



## MJR (Nov 30, 2020)

11/16 
squat top set 700x2 with belt 
single leg press 5plates x5
pulldowns and cable rows 

11/18 
flat bench 405 10x5 90second rest 
Rolling DB ext 3x8
preasdowns stack 200 reps total 

11/20 
dead’s top set 700x3 
pulldowns
cable rows 

11/23
squat top set 700x1 pauses. Actually hit the pins I set up on the way down shifted me forward so had to rock back pause and get back up. But felt good that I could do so. 
single leg press 5plates x5 top set 
pull downs

11/25 
floor press top set 5 plates plus 105 in chain x1
rolling DB ext 3x8 70s 
pressdowns 200 reps total with stack 

11/30
pulldowns stack 4x15 last set = stack 
speed squats doubles for time 4plates add a chain each set 5x2 top set 425 w136 in chain 
pull-ups 3x8 alternating grips 
single leg press top set 5plates x5


----------



## PZT (Nov 30, 2020)

too strong wont be back lol


----------



## MJR (Dec 7, 2020)

PZT said:


> too strong wont be back lol



wont be back where? I don’t get it


----------



## MJR (Dec 7, 2020)

12/2 
pulldowns 4x12 top set with stack
floor press top sets
425 plus 70lb chain x5
425 plus 135ln chain x3
rolling dB ext 60x8 70x8 80x5 90x5
preasdowns reverse grip 150 total reps 

12/4 
pulldowns top set stack for 14
deaslifts too set 800 ugly single with straps 
buffalo bar bench 415x8 505x1


----------



## Jin (Dec 7, 2020)

Any chance of you posting a photo of your enormousness?


----------



## PZT (Dec 7, 2020)

fkin Christ im off myself now lol


----------



## Sickman (Dec 7, 2020)

****ing beast


----------



## MJR (Dec 8, 2020)

Lol I don’t think so. Nobody wants to see my gyno and beer belly. trust me.


----------



## MJR (Dec 8, 2020)

12/7 
pull downs 4x12 work up to stack
squat 65x5, 155x5 245x4 335x3 425x3 515x1 605x1 675x1 725x1 last two sets with belt. 
Pullips 3x5
sing leg press top set 5plates .x5


----------



## MJR (Dec 10, 2020)

12/9 
speed bench 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x3 315 34lb chain x3 315&68lb chain x3 315&102lb cchain x3 315&136lb chain x3 
presssowns one am rope 100lbs 50total reps each


----------



## MJR (Dec 29, 2020)

12/11 deadlift day was off
top single 705. 
bench 405x12 
pull-ups and press downs 

12/14 
swuat w chain top set 475 + 136 in chain for a double 
Pull-ups, single leg pres, pulldowns 

12/16
Heavy bench 550x2 585x1 
Rolling DB ext 3x8 
pulldowns 

12/18
second bench day 405x12 
pulldowns
preasdowns 

12/21 last lift for a week with holiday traveling 
top set squat 750x1
floor press with chain 365+136 in chain x3 
pullups
pull downs 
single leg presses


----------



## MJR (Dec 29, 2020)

12/28 not doing shit except drinking and eating for a week set me back just a little 
squat w chain top set 515 +136 in chain for double 
t bar row 10plates x5
pullups 3x5 
Single leg presses


----------



## Jin (Dec 29, 2020)

MJR said:


> 12/28 not doing shit except drinking and eating for a week set me back just a little
> squat w chain top set 515 +136 in chain for double
> t bar row 10plates x5
> pullups 3x5
> Single leg presses



You deserve to be set back: rowing what most people leg press!!!


----------



## MJR (Dec 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> You deserve to be set back: rowing what most people leg press!!!



lol it’s only one side of that bar tho


----------



## PZT (Dec 30, 2020)

let me get on of one those 705 off days lol


----------



## MJR (Jan 5, 2021)

12/30 
heavy bench 570 double 
back downs with chains worked up to 455 + 102 with chain for a single 

1/1 heavy dead’s worked up to 770 single 
flat bench 405x10 
preassowns 5x40 

1/4 heavy squats 
65x5 155x5 245x4 335x3 425x1 515x1 605x1 675x1 735x1 775x1 
pullups 3x5 
single leg press 3, 4, 5, 6 plates x5


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2021)

MJR said:


> 12/30
> heavy bench 570 double
> back downs with chains worked up to 455 + 102 with chain for a single
> 
> ...



Your strength is ridiculous. Great work.

Whats your best total on the platform? I know you’ve already stated but I’m too lazy to look.


----------



## MJR (Jan 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Your strength is ridiculous. Great work.
> 
> Whats your best total on the platform? I know you’ve already stated but I’m too lazy to look.



habent done full power in a very long time. 1930 then. 6 years ago. Push pull last was already 3 years ago 550/750 
looking to do something end of the month if it doesn’t get canceled


----------



## MJR (Jan 7, 2021)

1/6
pulldowns 4x12
floor press 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x2 455 + 34 chain x2/ 68 chains x2/ 102 chain x2/ 136 chains x2 
200 pressdowns 100 reverse grip 100 regular grip


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 7, 2021)

Donnie Thompson would perform lifts like that... adding a chain for each set.  I think he went up to 5 added to equate to 5 sets.  How do you like it?  I've wanted to try it but never had enough of the same sets to perform a lift like that.  Been wanting to try it for pulls and squats.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 7, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Donnie Thompson would perform lifts like that... adding a chain for each set.  I think he went up to 5 added to equate to 5 sets.  How do you like it?  I've wanted to try it but never had enough of the same sets to perform a lift like that.  Been wanting to try it for pulls and squats.



We used to do it with squats quite a bit back when I was training with Pillar. 

We also used to do speed box squat drop sets with chains. I have a vid somewhere of that. It's brutal. Put whatever bar weight you're going with and 5 chains per side of bar. 3 reps, partners pull a chain off, 3 reps, pull a chain off and down the line. It's a brutal finisher. I like it best with camber or yoke bar.


----------



## MJR (Jan 8, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Donnie Thompson would perform lifts like that... adding a chain for each set.  I think he went up to 5 added to equate to 5 sets.  How do you like it?  I've wanted to try it but never had enough of the same sets to perform a lift like that.  Been wanting to try it for pulls and squats.



mu lockout sucks. These seem to help. For squats they are brutal. A lot of people prefer band work
tho. Only 4 pair of chain at the place I train so that’s all I do. Never liked chains for pulls. I use Then for squats every other week for the last month and it’s almost like a de load but still keeping a decent weight on at
the top.


----------



## MJR (Jan 11, 2021)

1/11
pulldowns 4x10
 squats with chain
65x5 155x5 245x5 335x3 425x1 515x1 add 34lb chain x2 68x2 102x2 136x3 with pause 
pullups 3x5
single leg press 3plates x5 4x5 5x5 6x5 
rear delt band work


----------



## MJR (Jan 13, 2021)

1/13
pulldowns 4x10
flat bench 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x2 455x2 495x2 545x3 585x1 405+34lbs chain x2 68x3 102x3 136x3 
press downs 200 total


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 13, 2021)

DieYoungStrong said:


> We used to do it with squats quite a bit back when I was training with Pillar.
> 
> We also used to do speed box squat drop sets with chains. I have a vid somewhere of that. It's brutal. Put whatever bar weight you're going with and 5 chains per side of bar. 3 reps, partners pull a chain off, 3 reps, pull a chain off and down the line. It's a brutal finisher. I like it best with camber or yoke bar.



I'm using pin presses with chains to help with my lockout.  I want to make 4 sets of 3/8" chain so I can try this very method.  i'd use 1/2" chains but that would extremely $$$.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 13, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I'm using pin presses with chains to help with my lockout.  I want to make 4 sets of 3/8" chain so I can try this very method.  i'd use 1/2" chains but that would extremely $$$.




Yeah I wish I had more chains in my garage but they're big bucks. I only have 4 chains.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 13, 2021)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yeah I wish I had more chains in my garage but they're big bucks. I only have 4 chains.


Just look on craigslist, thats something thad be dirt cheap


----------



## MJR (Jan 19, 2021)

1/18 
pulldowns 4x10
squats 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x3 425x1 515x1 605x1 675x1 725x1 
pull-ups 3x5 
Leg press single leg 3plates x5 4x5 5x5 6x5


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 20, 2021)

MJR said:


> 1/18
> pulldowns 4x10
> squats 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x3 425x1 515x1 605x1 675x1 725x1
> pull-ups 3x5
> Leg press single leg 3plates x5 4x5 5x5 6x5




I'm not posting my leg days any more. :32 (6):

Great work buddy


----------



## MJR (Jan 20, 2021)

1/20
pulldowns 4x10
floor press 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x2 475x2 475 +34lba chain x2 68lbs chain x2 102lbs chain x2 136lbs chain x2 second was an intense grinder. Not sure how I’m going to recover from that one. 
presssowns 200 total


----------



## Jin (Jan 22, 2021)

You needed a suitable avatar.


----------



## MJR (Jan 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> You needed a suitable avatar.



didn’t even know I had one lol


----------



## MJR (Jan 25, 2021)

1/22
pulldowns 4x10
rack pulls 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x1 495x1 605x1 700x1 shitty lockout 765x1 lost grip at top
flat bench 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x15

1/25
pulldown 4x10
squat 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x3 425x1 515x1 565 + 34lbs chain x2 68lhs chain x2 102lbs chain x2 136lbs chain x2 
pull-up 3x5 
single leg press 3plates x5 4x5 5x5 6x5
reverse hyper 3plates 3x10
rear felt band work


----------



## MJR (Jan 27, 2021)

1/27
pulldowns 4x10
flat bench 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x2 495x2 535x2 565x2 back down 430 plus 34lbs chain x3 68lbs chain x3 102lbs chain x3 136lbs chain x1 
pressdowns 200 total


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2021)

MJR said:


> 1/27
> pulldowns 4x10
> flat bench
> 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x2 495x2 535x2 565x2 back down 430 plus 34lbs chain x3 68lbs chain x3 102lbs chain x3 136lbs chain x1
> pressdowns 200 total



tell me about how you do your press downs.


----------



## MJR (Feb 4, 2021)

Jin said:


> tell me about how you do your press downs.



30-35 rep sets. Normally 100 reverse grip and 100 regular.


----------



## MJR (Feb 4, 2021)

1/29
pulldown 4x10
wise grip pin pull
135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 495x2 605x1 675x2 
bench 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x15 

2/1
pulldown 4x10
squat 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x3 425x1 515x1 605x1 675x1 715x1 750x1 
pullups 3x5 rotating grips 
single leg press up to 5plates x5

2/4 this sucked
pulldowns 4x10
floor press 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x2 455x2 495x2 495 plus 34lbs chain x2 68lbs chain x2 102lbs chain x1 has some discomfort in my peck. Kind of painful kind of not. Now it’s sore as **** in one spot to the touch but no bruising yet. Felt it at 405 but kept going. Once I got heavier it was just a mind **** and shut it down


----------



## MJR (Feb 4, 2021)

Jin said:


> You needed a suitable avatar.



now I’m even more curious. Is this a Godzilla va Kong thing you trying to start &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2021)

MJR said:


> now I’m even more curious. Is this a Godzilla va Kong thing you trying to start &#55357;&#56834;




Godzilla comes out, holding a white flag!


----------



## MJR (Mar 8, 2021)

Starting over after 5 weeks off. Wasn’t planned and work ****ed up my meet plans. Oh well. Spent 5 weeks drinking to much and eating like shot. Down about 15lbs. 

3/8
pulldowns 4x10 stack for top set 
squats 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x3 425x1 515x1 565x5 back started knotting up at the bottom of spinal
erectors so cut it at rep 5. 
Pullups 3x5 alternating gripa
single leg press 2plafes x10 3x10


----------



## PZT (Mar 9, 2021)

feel so inadequate when reading this log lol


----------



## MJR (Mar 17, 2021)

3/10 
pulldowns 4x10 
flat 3x8@405
pressdowns 4x40

3/15
pulldown 4x10
squat 585x5 
pullips 3x5
Single leg press 3plares x10

3/17
pulldown 4x10
flat 5x8@405
dips top set 180x4
pressdowns 3x40


----------



## MJR (Mar 23, 2021)

3/20
pulldowns 4x10 top set rack 
RDL with pause off floor
135x5 225x5 315x3 405x3 495x5 
BB row 225x5 315x5 405x4 lost grip 
pull-ups wide grip 1x5


----------



## MJR (May 26, 2021)

Work still crazy. Try to post more frequently 
5/25 press daY
pulldowns 4x12
flat 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x8 495x4 
seated OHP
225x3 275x3 315x3 365x3 405x2


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2021)

MJR said:


> Work still crazy. Try to post more frequently
> 5/25 press daY
> pulldowns 4x12
> flat
> ...



We know it’s you, Larry Wheels. We get it, you’re busy.


----------



## MJR (May 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> We know it’s you, Larry Wheels. We get it, you’re busy.



**** larry wheels. He’s a strong ****er. But I can’t stand him. Maybe he’s a good dude. But my intuition says otherwise


----------



## MJR (May 30, 2021)

5/29 squats and bench. Trying to figure out a split where I can cram everything in two days and not be completely destroyed for the day afterwards 
Pull downs 4x10
SSB squats 65x4 155x4 245x4 335x4 425x4 515x5
flat bench 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x8 500x5
seared OHP 275x3 315x3 365x4


----------



## TeddyBear (May 30, 2021)

MJR said:


> Starting over after 5 weeks off. Wasn’t planned and work ****ed up my meet plans. Oh well. Spent 5 weeks drinking to much and eating like shot. Down about 15lbs.
> 
> 3/8
> pulldowns 4x10 stack for top set
> ...



First time seeing this log.
Me: (65x5) Oh, good for him. Got to start somewhere.
Also Me: (565x5) OH MY. 

So here’s the deal: you can be the strongest man on Earth and I can be like your diminutive wise-cracking sidekick.

Donkey to your Shrek, Loki to your Thor, LeFou to your Gaston.

I mean; I lift as much as you...just my lifts are removing your plates off so I can have my turn.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 30, 2021)

MJR said:


> 5/29 squats and bench. Trying to figure out a split where I can cram everything in two days and not be completely destroyed for the day afterwards
> Pull downs 4x10
> SSB squats 65x4 155x4 245x4 335x4 425x4 515x5
> flat bench 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x8 500x5
> seared OHP 275x3 315x3 365x4



That would be tough. I never could get it below 3 days for me.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 30, 2021)

Good work on OHP. Three and a half plates is a lot of weight


----------



## MJR (May 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Good work on OHP. Three and a half plates is a lot of weight


Just ran out of time. Normally finish with 4 for a single or double.


----------



## MJR (May 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> That would be tough. I never could get it below 3 days for me.



going to try squat and press one day. Followed by dead’s and back a second. Just don’t know how many accessories I feel I need to keep can I do I one back/deadlift day. If I squat only day one. I need to work some type of iso work for legs the next day. I get a lot out of single leg presses but that’s a lot to ask after dead’s, rows and pull-ups


----------



## MJR (Jun 3, 2021)

dted23 said:


> First time seeing this log.
> Me: (65x5) Oh, good for him. Got to start somewhere.
> Also Me: (565x5) OH MY.
> 
> ...



not sure the world could handle the extreme sarcasm from two of us lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 3, 2021)

MJR said:


> going to try squat and press one day. Followed by dead’s and back a second. Just don’t know how many accessories I feel I need to keep can I do I one back/deadlift day. If I squat only day one. I need to work some type of iso work for legs the next day. I get a lot out of single leg presses but that’s a lot to ask after dead’s, rows and pull-ups



That would be an awful day 2; deads, rows, pull-ups, single-leg leg presses.


----------



## MJR (Jun 6, 2021)

So the second day never happened last weekend. So...
6/5
pulldowns 4x10
SSB YOKE BAR 65x4 205x4 295x4 385x4 475x4 565x4 
flat bench  135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x6 500x4


----------



## PZT (Jun 8, 2021)

so fkin strong


----------



## MJR (Jun 24, 2021)

6/12 
pulldwn 4x10
SSB squat 
65x4 155x4 245x4 335x4 425x4 515x3 605x2 
flat 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x8 500x4 500x3

6/20
pulldowns 4x10
flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x5 500x5 500x3x3 
seated shoulder press 
225x4 275x4 315x4 365x4 405x2


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 24, 2021)

That's a helluva bench after squatting.  Are you a low bar squatter?  Does squatting first affect your elbows for bench?


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 24, 2021)

Damn dude.  This is some good shit right here. You mentioned work got in the way of an upcoming meet.  You got others in mind later this year?


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2021)

Crazy super human strength.


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2021)

If anyone ever needs help moving appliances and furniture, here's your guy!!!


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If anyone ever needs help moving appliances and furniture, here's your guy!!!



This is the last guy you’d want to ask. Recovery bro!!!! He’s earned it. Hire some movers


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> This is the last guy you’d want to ask. Recovery bro!!!! He’s earned it. Hire some movers



But I was going to pay him in rotisserie chickens!!! :32 (17):


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2021)

What’re u, rich? Das a lotta chickenz!!!


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But I was going to pay him in rotisserie chickens!!! :32 (17):


 
Clearly this man does not accept rotisserie chickens.  Entire cows will need to be procured and offered as payment.  get on it.


----------



## MJR (Jun 29, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> That's a helluva bench after squatting.  Are you a low bar squatter?  Does squatting first affect your elbows for bench?


No. I get some tightness in the forearm where it connects to the bicep. The brachial something... not sure what it’s called. But I think that’s just from when I press real often


----------



## MJR (Jun 29, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Damn dude.  This is some good shit right here. You mentioned work got in the way of an upcoming meet.  You got others in mind later this year?


Hopefully early winter. Things are a bit crazy in my life correctly. Just trying to stay above water


----------



## MJR (Jun 29, 2021)

6/28
Pull downs 4x12
Flat bench 135x2x8 185x8 225c8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x5 500x5 500x4x3


----------



## MJR (Jun 29, 2021)

6/28 
Finished with seared overhead 
225x3 275x3 315x3 365x3 405x2


----------



## MJR (Jun 29, 2021)

For the record. Only chicken I eat is buffalo chicken wings. And that’s only with pizza night. Fuck chicken


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 29, 2021)

MJR said:


> For the record. Only chicken I eat is buffalo chicken wings. And that’s only with pizza night. Fuck chicken


 This should be a sticky.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 3, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> This should be a sticky.


I wish we still had a rep button.  You deserve it for this one...


----------



## MJR (Jul 7, 2021)

7/3
PULLDOWNS 4x10
SSB squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x1 605x1 655x1
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x2 500x2 545x2


----------



## Jin (Jul 7, 2021)

MJR said:


> 7/3
> PULLDOWNS 4x10
> SSB squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x1 605x1 655x1
> Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x2 500x2 545x2


Yikes.

You stepping in the platform anytime soon? Waiting until you find a meet you can smoke Larry at?


----------



## MJR (Jul 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Yikes.
> 
> You stepping in the platform anytime soon? Waiting until you find a meet you can smoke Larry at?


Begging of winter. Gotta get my training in order and lined up. And start pulling again 😒


----------



## MJR (Jul 7, 2021)

7/7
Pull downs 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x5 500x5, 4, 3, 3, 3


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2021)

I wish I could be manly and bench again. Awesome work MJR


----------



## MJR (Jul 12, 2021)

7/11 
Pull downs 4x10
SSB YOKE bar squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x2 515 plus 34lbs chain x1 68lbs chain x1 102lbs chain x2
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 445x2 495x2 545x3


----------



## PZT (Jul 13, 2021)

fkin shit I hate this guy hahhahaha


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 14, 2021)

PZT said:


> fkin shit I hate this guy hahhahaha


His lifts are sick


----------



## MJR (Jul 15, 2021)

7/15 
Pull downs 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x5 500x5x4
Pull-ups 5x5
Got home and wife stated bitching... gonna be one of those days


----------



## MJR (Jul 19, 2021)

7/17
Pull downs 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x2 495x2 545x2 600 missed, at lock out drifted over my face and my right shoulder gave. No injury noticed yet. Still not sure what happened. But fucked my head up so shut it down there


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2021)

MJR said:


> 600


fkin hyooooouge!!!!!!!


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2021)

I reported you for being too fkin strong. dead serious haha


----------



## MJR (Jul 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> I reported you for being too fkin strong. dead serious haha


Not strong enough apparently


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2021)

MJR said:


> Not strong enough apparently


strong enough to get under it though hahaha


----------



## MJR (Jul 27, 2021)

7/25
Pull downs 4x10
Squat 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x5 425x3 515x3 605x3
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x5 495x2 545x2x2 strained peck/shoulder and drifted back on second rep of second double again. FML


----------



## MJR (Jul 27, 2021)

7/22 Yes I posted out of order 
Pull down 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x8 500x5x3 these sucked. My CNS is shot and now have neck issues and a knot in my back I can’t get out 🤷🏻‍♂️
pressdowns 100 total reps with stack


----------



## MJR (Jul 27, 2021)

7/27
Pull downs 4x10
SSB squats 65x4 155x4 245x4 335x4 425x4 515x4
Dead’s 315x3 405x3 495x3 605x4
BB ROW 225x5 315x5 404x5 
Rear felt machine 3x12


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2021)

just work, work , work.

nice job man


----------



## MJR (Aug 1, 2021)

7/29
Pull down 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x4 aggravated something in my peck and stopped here. Probably not pressing for a few weeks or 50% for high reps 
Pushdowns 120 reps total


----------



## MJR (Aug 1, 2021)

8/1
Pull down 4x10
BB SQUAT 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x4 425x4 515x2 515 and 34lbs chain x2 68lbs x2 102lbs x2 136lbs x4
Pull-ups 8,5,5


----------



## MJR (Aug 9, 2021)

8/5
Pull down 4x10
Safety bar 65x5 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 525x3 565x2 
Dead’s 315x3 405x3 495x2 605x1 675x2 
Pull-ups 5,8, 5


----------



## MJR (Aug 9, 2021)

8/9
Pull down 4x10
Squats 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x4 425x3 515x1 575x1 615x2 
Single leg press 3 plates 2x8
Pull-up 3x5


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2021)

MJR big strong, make PZT feel inadequate


----------



## MJR (Aug 13, 2021)

8/12
Pull down 4x10 last set 15
Safety bar box 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x2 565x2 
Deficit dead’s 315x2 405x2 495x1 605x1 
Pull-ups 3x5


----------



## MJR (Aug 16, 2021)

8/14
Pull down 4x10
Squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 525x1 565and 34lbs chain x2 68lbs x2 102lbs x1 136lbs x2
Pull-ups 3x5


----------



## MJR (Aug 19, 2021)

8/17
Pull down 4x10
Safety bar box squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x2 565x3 
Dead’s 315x2 405x2 495x1 605x5 
T bar row 3plates x5 5x5 7x8
Pull-ups 1x8


----------



## MJR (Aug 19, 2021)

8/19
Pull down 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x2x8 
Standing OHP 185x5 225x5 275x5
Hammer curl 40x10 60x10 80x10


----------



## MJR (Aug 27, 2021)

8/21 
Pull down 4x10
Squat 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x5 425x3 515x2 605x1 640x3 
Single leg press 3 plates 3x8

8/24 
Pull down 4x10
Safety bar squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x3 605x2 
Dead’s 315x3 405x1 495x1 605x1 655x4
T bar row 4plates x5 6x5 8x8
Pull-ups 2x8

8/27
Pull down 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x8 365x8 405x8 455x7 405x8
Standing OHP 225x3 275x3 315x3


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2021)

I'd like to lift with you one day. I'm pretty sure no one at my gym has ever done standing ohp 315x3. Impressive dude.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 27, 2021)

MJR said:


> 8/21
> Pull down 4x10
> Squat 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x5 425x3 515x2 605x1 640x3
> Single leg press 3 plates 3x8
> ...


Those are some beastly squats and pulls in the same session.


----------



## PZT (Sep 1, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'd like to lift with you one day. I'm pretty sure no one at my gym has ever done standing ohp 315x3. Impressive dude.


Yeah strongest Ive seen even close to that is maybe in the smith or 405x2 on incline. dudes nuts


----------



## MJR (Dec 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'd like to lift with you one day. I'm pretty sure no one at my gym has ever done standing ohp 315x3. Impressive dude.


Thanks! Sounds good maybe one day


----------



## MJR (Dec 2, 2021)

Trainings been all over the place. Two days a week has been the norm but took the last three weeks off hoping to heal a nagging shoulder and neck issue. 

12/2 
Pull downs 4x10
Flat buffalo bar bench 140x2x8 190x8 230x8 280x8 320x8 370x6 410x6 
Standpoint OHP 185x5 225x5 275x5 
Hammer curl 40x10 60x10 90x8


----------



## MJR (Jan 17, 2022)

Training has been ok for about 4 weeks. Top sets this past week where 570x7 for squat. 410z8 buffalo bar bench. 605x7 deadlift. Plan is to keep reps 7-8 until end of February. Deadlifts where the first since middle of November. Squat and bench have been consistent for the last 4 weeks. Work still crazy. It’s winter so my coworkers don’t come in because it’s cold and for the people who do work the volume is the same as our busy season because half the fuckers don’t show up


----------



## MJR (Jan 19, 2022)

1/18 
Pull downs 100x1 150x10 200x10 250x10
Squat 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x5 425x4 525x2 580x7 
Single leg press 3 plates 2x8


----------



## MJR (Feb 1, 2022)

Following week squats went for 590x7 pulls tweaked my back @605. Plan was 635x7. So cut that put. Buffalo bar bench 410x8. Squats made me hurt for the next day. As in hurt my hip flexors  tendons and ligaments around knees hurt. A weird sore I never felt before. Kind of great and worrisome at the same time. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## MJR (Feb 9, 2022)

2-5 
pull downs 4x10
Deadlift 225x5 315x4 405x4 495x3 605x1 635x5
T bar row 4 plates 6 and 8x5
Floor press 135x8 225x8 315x5 405x2 455x2 495x2 545x1


----------



## MJR (Feb 9, 2022)

2-7
Pull downs 4x10
Squat 65x5 155x5 245x5 335x5 425x3 515x3 565x2 605x5


----------



## PZT (Feb 9, 2022)

yep still impressive lol


----------



## MJR (Feb 20, 2022)

Past week worked up to 515 and some chains for squats for a triple. Just a kind of deload. Not been recovering great. Due to work schedule and laziness. Press day hit 410x8 for buffalo bar bench and a seated overhead @405. Pull downs every workout as always. Gotta get back on track this week. Hating myself for my lack of  discipline


----------



## MJR (Mar 3, 2022)

2-22 
Pull downs 4x10
Squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x2 575x1 625x1 felt real unstable in it low back at 625. Pussied out and racked it after first rep

2-26 
Pull downs 4x10
Dead’s 225x3 315x3 405x3 495x2 605x2 675x4 
T bar rows 5plates x5 7x5 9x5 
Speed bench 315 and monster mini bands 10x2

3-1
Pull downs 4x10
Squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x2 515 34lbs chain x2 68lbs x2 102lbs x2


----------



## MJR (Mar 9, 2022)

3/3
Pull down 4x10
Flat 135x8 add monster mini bands 185x5 225x5 275x5 315x3 365x2 405x2 455x1 take off bands 405x3 455x3 495x2
Banded face pulls 3x20
Press downs 3x30

3/5
Pull down 4x10
Dead’s 225x3 315x3 405x3 495x1 605x2 700x3
Speed bench 345 and monster minis 9x3

3/8
Pull down 4x10
Squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x2 605x1 650x2 
Pull-ups 3x5


----------



## MJR (Mar 17, 2022)

3/10 
Pull down 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x5 365x5 405x3 455x3 495x3 525x1 
Banded face pull 3x20
Pull-ups 3x5

3/12
Pull down 4x10
Wagon wheel dead’s 225x3 315x3 405x2 495x2 605x1 700x1 this seems to be a really weak spot for me. Going to need to train this more. 
Speed bench 365 and monster minis 10x3


----------



## MJR (Mar 21, 2022)

3/15
Pull down 4x10
Squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x3 515x2 565x1 add 64lbs chain x2 102lbs chain x1 136lbs chain x2 
Pull-ups 3x5 

3/17
Pull downs 4x10
Flat 135x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x3 365x3 405x3 455x3 add 34lbs chain x2 68lbs x2 102lbs x2
Standing shoulder press 185x5 225x5 275x4 315x2 

3/19
Pull down 4x10
SSB good mornings 65x5 155x5 245x3 335x3 425x3 475x2 
Speed bench 315 and chains 10x3


----------



## MJR (Apr 6, 2022)

4/4 
Pull downs 4x10
Squats 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x2 425x2 515x1 605x1 655x1 700x2x1


----------



## MJR (Apr 18, 2022)

4/7 pull down 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x5 add monster minis 225x5 275x5 315x3 365x2 405x2 455x1 495x1 
Press down 3x30

4/9
Deadlift 725x1 top set 
Speed bench 365 and monster minis 8x3


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 18, 2022)

Beast.


----------



## MJR (Apr 20, 2022)

4/14 
Pull down 4x10
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x3 365x3 405x3 455x3 495x2x3 
Press down 4x30

4/19
Pull down 4x10
Squat 65x3 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x2 515x1 605x1 add 68lbs chain x1 102 lbs chain x1 136lbs chain x1 
Pull-ups 5, 7


----------



## MJR (May 20, 2022)

Back and knee issues. Switching programs for the first time in a long time. Current hypertrophy block in maybe a decade. So sore camt walk. 
5/17 
SSB 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x1 475x8 430x3x8
Standing military 225x3x8 
BB ROW 225x10 315x10 
Step ups 3x15

5/19
Spoto press 385x8 345x3x8
Squat 385x3
BB row 225x15 315x2x15
Incline DB 100x2x15 125x15
Reverse grip press down 3x15
Hammer curls 2x15


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

I wish you would post here more regularly MJR.  Lot's of knowledge to be shared.


----------



## MJR (May 22, 2022)

5/21 hypertrophy continued
Pause below knee dead’s
225x3 315x3 405x3 495x1 605x1, 3. 495x4x5
Incline bench 135x8 225x8 315x8 335x3x8
Front squat 155x3 245x3 335x5
Flat bench. 135x5 225x5 336x3x5
Back raise 3x15


----------



## MJR (May 25, 2022)

5/24 
SSB 155x4 245x4 335x4 450x8 445x3x8
Standing OHP 135x5 185x5 240x3x8
Barbell row 315x10 365x10
Step ups 15
Pranks 2x30


----------



## MJR (May 27, 2022)

5/26
Spoto press 
135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x5 365x5x8
Squat 155x3 245x3 335x3
Cable row 200x3x15
Incline DB 125x3x15
Presssown stack 3x20
Hammer curl 40x15 50x15 60x15


----------



## hard_gains (May 27, 2022)

God dam you can move some weight. Nice work man.


----------



## MJR (Sep 1, 2022)

Started new programming a few months back. Into my third strength block currently. Training is undulating. But basic. Squat seems to be moving ina. Good direction. Pressed yesterday flat 
Flat 445x5 415x4x5 and a bunch of accessories.


----------



## MJR (Sep 19, 2022)

9/16 
Dead’s top set 675x3 
Floor press 405x5x3
Chest supported DB row 140x10x2
Back raises 3x15

9/19
Squat 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x2 515x1 605x1 655x4 530x5
Reverse hyper 360x10 450x10
Single leg press 270x12x2


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

God bless, ole silverback in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJR (Oct 7, 2022)

10/7 haven’t been posting so figured this would be fun. Training intensity has picked up with my programming this week. 

This morning…
Dead’s 225x2 315x2 405x2 495x1 605x1 685x1 725x1 765x2 635x2x2
Floor press 135x5 225x5 315x3 405x3 455x3 425x3
Squat 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x1 515x1 570x3 605x3 
Back raises 45”b plate 3x10


----------



## PZT (Oct 7, 2022)

This was in the same workout?! How fkin long did that take?


----------



## MJR (Oct 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> This was in the same workout?! How fkin long did that take?


Just under 2 hours. Brutal tho


----------



## MJR (Oct 10, 2022)

10/10 not recovered from Friday still 
Squat 170x3 270x3 370x3 470x2 570x1 640x1 685x2 595x3
Reverse hyper 540x8, 10
Single leg press 4 plates 3x10


----------



## MJR (Oct 14, 2022)

10/12
Floor press 135x8,8 185x5 225x5 275x5 315x3 365x2 405x2 455x3 495x3 455x2x3
Pull downs 210x12 230x12 250x10
Dips 45lbs x12 90x10 135x10
Single arm press down 85x12 95x2x10
Hammer curl 65x12 75x2x10

10/14
Dead’s 
225x2 315x2 405x2 495x1 605x1 635x2 670x2 
Bench 
135x2x8 225x5 315x5 365x3 3 count pause 405x3 425x3 
Squat 155x3 255x3 355x3 455x2 530x3 575x3
Back raise 3x15 45lbs


----------



## MJR (Oct 21, 2022)

10/17
Squat 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x2 515x1 585x2x3 
Reverse hyper 2x10 @450 
Single leg press 4 plates 10, 12, 12

10/19
Bench 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 365x2 405x3 feet up 425x3 feet up
Pull downs 230x3x10
Dips 90LBS x3x10
Single arm press down 95lbs 3x10
Hammer curl 70s 2x10

10/21
Squat 155x2 245x2 335x2 425x2 515x2 605x1 655x1 700x2 585x3 
Bench 135x2x8 225x5 315x3 405x2 455x2 495x2 530x2 460x3x3 
Dead’s 315x2 405x2 495x2 635x1 710x2 640x2 reverse hyper 360x2x10


----------



## MJR (Oct 31, 2022)

10/24
Squat 155x3 245x3 335x3 425x2 515x2 600x2x3
Reverse hyper 400x2x10
Single leg press 320x3x10

10/26 
Flat 135x2x8 185x8 225x8 275x8 315x2 405x3 long pause 455x3 long pause 
Pull downs 3x10@200
Dips BW 3x10
Single arm press down 85x3x10
Hammer curls 60x3x10

10/28
Pulls 225x2 315x2 405x2 495x2 635x2x2 
Bench 135x8 225x8 315x4 405x3 450x2x3
Squat 155x2 245x2 335x2 425x2 515x1 575x3 600x3

10/31 
Squat 155x2 245x2 335x2 425x1 515x1 605x1 670x1 605x2
Reverse hyper 270x2x8
Single leg press 270x2x10


----------



## PZT (Nov 1, 2022)

Just so we know who the gorilla is around here lol


----------



## MJR (Dec 9, 2022)

Training was going well. Tied deadlift double PR @765. 545 bench was easy pause. And hit a 725 squat for a decent single. Last week tore my bicep tendon off. Surgery in two weeks. Did it at work so at least it’s paid for. Never been hurt more than a strain that just needed some rest. So this should be fun


----------



## eazy (Dec 9, 2022)

MJR said:


> tore my bicep tendon off


sorry to read this. best wishes on swift recovery and smooth surgery.


----------

